# Lake Livingston SP bulkhead



## strat man (Apr 14, 2016)

Any reports on catfish from bulkheads at Lake Livingston State Park.

Thanks


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Getting good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strat man (Apr 14, 2016)

Ducktracker said:


> Getting good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks have not done before. From what I read best bait fresh shad. Any other tips?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you are new to it a casting cork, or better a slip cork set for about 20" or a little more is a good start.
Use something like a kale hook about 2/0 to 3/0 and lower it down next to the bulkhead with fresh shad, or cast it a small distance but keep it next to the bulkhead. As the shad move out after sunrise you can still catch the cats by casting out from the bank for a while, but you need to fish on the bottom then.
Good luck.
I use a very light weight, about the size of big buckshot about a foot above the hook and fish on bottom. The light weight helps to keep it from hanging up and fish don't feel it when they pick the bait up., let them pull pretty good before sweeping the rod against them, or let the cork go down almost out of site.


----------



## strat man (Apr 14, 2016)

shadslinger said:


> If you are new to it a casting cork, or better a slip cork set for about 20" or a little more is a good start.
> Use something like a kale hook about 2/0 to 3/0 and lower it down next to the bulkhead with fresh shad, or cast it a small distance but keep it next to the bulkhead. As the shad move out after sunrise you can still catch the cats by casting out from the bank for a while, but you need to fish on the bottom then.
> Good luck.
> I use a very light weight, about the size of big buckshot about a foot above the hook and fish on bottom. The light weight helps to keep it from hanging up and fish don't feel it when they pick the bait up., let them pull pretty good before sweeping the rod against them, or let the cork go down almost out of site.


I appreciate all the info. Planning on giving it a try soon.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Going this weekend if the weather permits. I'll let you know.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Decided not to go due to the crappy weather. My buddy went and said it was not good. Shad are showing up on the bulkheads though. Going to give it a try this weekend when my son comes in from College Station.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

No launching at the state park unless you are camping there on the weekends. If your fishing from the bank it won’t be a problem. They only have one ramp open the other two are under construction so they are only letting campers launch on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

I spoke to the Ranger at Lake Livingston State Park and he stated that the ramps will be inspected this week and if all goes well they should be open to everyone early May.


----------

